# lone parent



## theredfox (15 Nov 2009)

hi   need some info about one parent payments .
 can u apply for one parent    payment . husband/ wife still live under the same roof and husband pays morgage  
t i a


----------



## orionstar21 (16 Nov 2009)

go to www.revenue.ie/en/*tax*/it/forms/form_op1.pdf 
you can get a lone parent but you are not allowed to be living together.  As  long as the child stays with the parent seeking this tax credit stays overnight 2 nights per week or something like that.  I done this, its over 1800 per year.  I also pay maintenance so I wonder if I can claim relief for this too or if the lone parent IS the relief.  For example, when I have my daughter I pay for clothes, accomodation food etc... so i'm thinking I should be able to claim against what I give her mother?
I think in your case its a single child tax credit for both of you as you are living as husband and wife.


----------



## orionstar21 (16 Nov 2009)

just found out that the lone parent IS the relief, so no to my question.!  Also, its a lone parent, i.e. you dont get it that figure x2 or x3 if you had 2 / 3 kids, its the same figure.


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Nov 2009)

I think there is confusion here between SW and tax.
These are two seperate Departments. The OP's question was (I think) about an entitlement to Lone Parents payment from SW. It may be possible to get lone parents payment while still living in the same house as partner if you can prove that you do not live together as husband and wife. 

This is very unusual but has happened especially where there have been money problems and father is not supporting mother or children


----------



## theredfox (16 Nov 2009)

thanks for reply  will have check this out


----------



## Gnash1970 (16 Nov 2009)

Have you considered returning to employment?

Various supports are available to help single parents to get back to work.


----------



## orionstar21 (17 Nov 2009)

Actually, BlackSheep your right, my advice is on tax credits for lone parents, theredfox never gave his/her employment status but after re-reading it looks like SW payment they are seeking, not tax credits.


----------



## theredfox (12 Jan 2010)

hi all 
just let you know my friend checked out lone  parent as still live same house  and still pay morgage   but social welfare are going to  check it out


----------



## theredfox (5 Feb 2010)

its actually one parent family my friends wife is getting and they both live in same house and he is still a parent doing all he can for his kids and paying the morgage  so she is not bringing up their kids on her own ??????how is this>>> other people i know are still waiting to get one parent family payment and they actually are bringing up their kids on their own?????????????????????????????????


----------

